# How often do you have the dentist to see your horse...



## Megibo (22 February 2013)

or Vet if that is your choice. 

I don't understand why people don't have the dentist out. I have the dentist out every 12 months, though my sisters horse needs seeing every 6 months for various reasons. 

I ask as I had my mare done today and the dentist said she's not been seen for a while! She had hooks and rather sharp molars which could possibly explain her behavior under saddle (If any of you have seen my previous posts). The last owner was pretty honest so when I bought her last May and was told she had seen the dentist I assumed she had had work done. The last owner had her 18 months without getting her looked at, and I have had her nearly a year. would you leave your horse that long? (Had I known she had been left that long I would have had dentist out to see her asap)


----------



## Firewell (22 February 2013)

Every 6-9 months. I wouldn't leave a horse longer than a yr.


----------



## hrimfaxi (22 February 2013)

We have our dentist every 6 months, sometimes sooner if they seem uncomfortable. We have youngsters and oldies at the moment so they need a bit more attention, although we used to leave them up to a year.


----------



## sue12345 (22 February 2013)

About every 12 months, sometimes it's 11, sometimes 13 or 14.


----------



## be positive (22 February 2013)

I always get new horses looked at either when vetted I may ask what the teeth look like, if not vetted they will be done within the first week or so of arriving, it makes sense to start with each horse in as good shape as possible. They also have a physio check withing the first few weeks, most arrive needing their feet doing so those first weeks can be expensive on top of the actual purchase.


----------



## Alfiemoo (22 February 2013)

Every 12 months, done at the same time as the vaccinations.


----------



## Polos Mum (22 February 2013)

be positive said:



			I always get new horses looked at .
		
Click to expand...

This, not only can sellers sometime be less than 100% in their memory! but also the quality of dentist varies massively, I've had them that 'have been done' regularly (and receipts to prove it) that when my guy has had a proper look he's had years worth of work to catch up on. 

Once he's happy then it's every 12 months unless there is an issue that needs more regular attention!


----------



## kirstyl (22 February 2013)

My horse is now seen every six months, initially he was treated sooner as he hadn't received the attention he needed before I had him.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (22 February 2013)

Once a year in the Autumn - that's all my EDT says my two need which is nice.


----------



## be positive (22 February 2013)

Another thought regarding teeth, last year I had a pony in for schooling he had had a couple of colics with his new owners, a vet had dealt with that but not looked at why he had colic, when he came to me his teeth were so sharp he could hardly eat properly, no wonder he had colic, the dentist said they had never been done, so it is not just about riding, sharp teeth can have other serious implications on their health.


----------



## Megibo (22 February 2013)

yeah, I feel a right idiot-I had her feet done (and the farrier said they looked like they'd been shod by the p word for a traveller! apparently you are not allowed to post the actual word...) and she had a physio check but didn't do teeth. My dentist is very very good though.


----------



## Chestnut mare (22 February 2013)

Every 9 months on EDT advise we are keeping an eye on a loose tooth at the moment.


----------



## wiglet (22 February 2013)

They're checked every 6 months but usually only get /need rasping every 12 months


----------



## Theocat (22 February 2013)

Every six months, but judging by the work that needed doing this time, on the check before the vet must have been peering in his mouth with their eyes closed.  I'll be sticking to the teeth-qualified vet from now on


----------



## cblover (22 February 2013)

Every six months for my 3, April and Oct.


----------



## Charlie Bucket (22 February 2013)

Every 6 months for my 6 year old, every 12 months for my 19 year old. 
19 year old will be becoming more frequent as of next year.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (22 February 2013)

Every 12 months and that way not a lot needs to be done so nice and quick and horses don't get to upset by it all.


----------



## Jerriman (22 February 2013)

I have had two horses which needed their teeth rasping every 4 months - one because she was born with slightly crooked teeth so they didn't wear evenly, and my current horse because he becomes uneven in the contact as soon as they get even slightly sharp.  You can tell immediately that they need checking and the vet always says that there is very little to do and that there is no underlying reason why he needs them doing that often - but as soon as it's done, he's totally level in the hand again. And what can't speak can't lie. All the others have only needed their teeth doing every 12 months, and even then they didn't need much doing.


----------



## Ouch05 (22 February 2013)

when I first got them, then every six months thereafter regardless.  Youngest has been seen 3 times in the last 7 months as he has teeth coming through.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 February 2013)

I used to only have them done every 12 months. Done without sedation always a struggle to get it done properly. One bounces off the walls, the other the same but is 17 hands and so can just put himself out of reach!

Now they are done every 6 months and sedated, they are getting a much better more thorough job done and big chap who used to colic periodically hasn't colicd since......

So for me, this is the system that is best for them. One has hooks and the older chap has diastema so need regular attention.


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 February 2013)

Every year unless he says otherwise


----------



## Queenbee (22 February 2013)

Megibo said:



			or Vet if that is your choice. 

I don't understand why people don't have the dentist out. I have the dentist out every 12 months, though my sisters horse needs seeing every 6 months for various reasons. 

I ask as I had my mare done today and the dentist said she's not been seen for a while! She had hooks and rather sharp molars which could possibly explain her behavior under saddle (If any of you have seen my previous posts). The last owner was pretty honest so when I bought her last May and was told she had seen the dentist I assumed she had had work done. The last owner had her 18 months without getting her looked at, and I have had her nearly a year. would you leave your horse that long? (Had I known she had been left that long I would have had dentist out to see her asap)
		
Click to expand...

Every 6 months unless otherwise indicated by my EDT


----------



## Bayneddie (22 February 2013)

Every three months. She's 13 now and the EDT reckons she's probably had poor, untreated teeth since she was about three, bless her (ive had her for a year). Had her sedated this last time so he could do loads and she'll be sedated again in three months time then we'll see where we are after that.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 February 2013)

Every 6 months for mine


----------



## mynutmeg (22 February 2013)

My mare is done every 6 months, we had hoped that by now she'd be down to every year or so (had her since 3) but she needs work every time the dentist comes so she gets done.

My sister's cob who is 17 is done every 12 months but checked every 6 months when the dentist is there to do the others so if he needed done he would be but he has very straight teeth and doesn't throw sharp spurs the way my girl does.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 February 2013)

It was annually but now hes getting on a bit its every 6 months for a check up


----------



## sghc88 (22 February 2013)

Every 6-12 months depending on need....... youngster is every 6 months as her teeth weren't good when I got her, I'm hoping to go to once every 12 soon and the golden oldie at 19 is every 12 months


----------



## Tinsel Town (22 February 2013)

I got my dentist out to Leo when I first got him to get his teeth done, he'll come out 9 months later and do them agar and will assess if he needs 9monthly or yearly checks


----------



## Rebels (22 February 2013)

It was 6 months, then 9 months and now yearly where he has got them how he wants them. All done unsedated bar one who chokes when you touch the back teeth and tries to stop breathing! And I get Domosedan so sedate myself. No power tools either as we have too many for the battery to last and no mains. He earns the money!


----------



## _GG_ (22 February 2013)

As long as my EDT advises. For Fly that is now every 12 months, although I called him a month early last time as she seemed like she needed it and he said she could have gone the extra month but was worth doing to keep her comfortable.  He said it amazes him how many people don't feel those little changes in their horses. Actually, Fly is pretty good at telling me when something isn't right.

For Molly, well, he is coming out next Friday to do her very first check as old home where she was bred never had her looked at. I am ready to get a bridle on her though so I need her checked and I also like to get a good knowledge of the confirmation of the mouth so that I can make better choices on bits that will be most comfortable.


----------



## brighteyes (23 February 2013)

As often as I like - my son is an EDT


----------



## Megibo (23 February 2013)

thanks for the replies all


----------



## StormyMoments (23 February 2013)

when i remember  nahh they are done between 6 months and a year and my dentist sends us a reminder as Taz needs them done every 6 months and Rio is just looked at as he has very good teeth and if anything needs to be done it is done


----------



## indie999 (23 February 2013)

I was probably lucky(what you say) ours live out 24/7 and we never had teeth problem always told "you can tell yours live out" "nice teeth etc" So had them done intitially but then when I remembered. Longest gap 3 years and got told same. "great teeth".

I was also told my very experienced horse old fashioned etc that the dentists can cause problems too?? So hey ho if new horse probably initially and there after if I think they need doing ie have any sharp edges or issues chewing etc. But no I wouldnt do every 6 months.


----------



## cindydog (23 February 2013)

Older Horse twice a year.


----------



## Merlin11 (23 February 2013)

Mine are done once a year. Their teeth are good and the fact they are out24/7 helps. EDt is happy with that - in fact said I could leave them longer.


----------



## SCMSL (23 February 2013)

Mine are done once a year, but I should've scheduled for this month but I had to spend the money somewhere else, so its going to have to wait a week or two.


----------



## MillionDollar (24 February 2013)

My EDT lets me know at the last visit. Last time he said 8 months for my Welsh cob, 12 months for my HW cob.


----------



## Inchy (24 February 2013)

Mine are all done 6 monthly - whether in work or retired in the field.


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (25 February 2013)

Every six months without fail.


----------



## niagaraduval (25 February 2013)

Mine comes once a year, would get him out earlier though if I thought there was a problem.


----------



## Dumbo (25 February 2013)

My horse hadn't been done for 5 years before I had him! He was done in October and will have them done again in june with his vacc


----------



## marmalade76 (25 February 2013)

indie999 said:



			I was probably lucky(what you say) ours live out 24/7 and we never had teeth problem always told "you can tell yours live out" "nice teeth etc" So had them done intitially but then when I remembered. Longest gap 3 years and got told same. "great teeth".

I was also told my very experienced horse old fashioned etc that the dentists can cause problems too?? So hey ho if new horse probably initially and there after if I think they need doing ie have any sharp edges or issues chewing etc. But no I wouldnt do every 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.

You who have your horses done every six months - either your horse have tooth/mouth conformtion problems, they spend all their time in stable or your EDTs are telling you porkies. 

A middle aged horse (ie, one that is neither young nor old) without any issues shouldn't need to see a dentist more than once every two years. I have seen a lot of these young, new EDTs (funnily enough, most seem to be girls these days) advertising on horsey FB groups telling folks their horses need to be checked evey six months, charge a fortune (cannot do it for less than £40 per horse) and even have the cheek to compare themselves to farriers!

I'll stick to my vet, thanks.


----------



## sybil (26 February 2013)

I check my horses teeth as frequently as possible (I'm an EDT in training and about to graduate from Hartpury College with a BSc (Hons) in Equine Dental Science). Interesting to see the statement about no middle aged horse needing their teeth doing more than every two years unless they have conformational defects. I would be most intrigued as to where you have found this information, as all the research I have done and carried out during my studies relates age to rate of tooth eruption which is why you get the differing times for different ages. 

Young horses are erupting new teeth/ shedding caps which could potentially cause a problem- hence why these young horses need seeing much more frequently than an older horse. Once you get past around 5 years or so the shedding of caps etc stops (dependent on the horse, some shed until later due to various reasons) but the eruption rate of the teeth is much higher than that of a middle aged horse- roughly 2-3mm per year. Obviously in the wild this would be worn down by the high silicate grasses which they ate, but as we tend to feed our horses on concentrates and lush grass nowadays the rate of attrition does not always match the rate of eruption (hence those horses being out 24/7 fair better than most) and often sharp points develop- a sharp point of 2-3mm can, as I'm sure you can imagine, be quite uncomfortable- hence we perform routine work every 6 months usually on younger horses to prevent these points becoming exceptionally painful. The middle aged horse has a slower rate of eruption than the young horse- probably around 1-2mm per year- which is why we tend to say yearly for these horses as the rate of development of sharp points is much slower than in the younger horse. Older horses (15+ really) are those which are coming towards the end of their useful life span of their teeth, which leads to problems such as diastema formation, periodontal disease, expiring teeth and loose teeth. For these reasons we suggest a 6 monthly check up is beneficial so as to identify and hopefully delay any problems before they become a major issue within the mouth. 

As for costs of EDTs I suppose it depends who you are talking about here- if you are talking about the EDTs (like myself) who are training to be qualified with BEVA/BAEDT/BVDA or already are, then it is probably appropriate that you appreciate why we charge probably £40+ for a routine rasp. As it stands (and I've not yet fully competed training) I am over £30k in debt- rather a lot of debt to be dealing with I think you will agree? And this is before we add on costs of memberships, exams, compulsory CPD, diesel, repairs, replacement blades, services to our equipment etc etc. If I were to add it all up I would frighten myself, least of all you. So if the EDTs you are referring to are BAEDT qualified EDTs then I would say that £40 for a routine rasp is exceptional value for money. 

The use of a vet is your prerogative (and I'm not here to force you into any other choice) but just remember who you call when your horse needs its feet doing- and I doubt very much that you call the vet! It's a bit like us going to the GP to get our teeth done, they probably know the anatomy and more or less their way round (this doesn't apply to all vets as a lot more nowadays are taking the exam and engaging in the training) but I would rather get a filling from my dentist than my GP!


----------



## marmalade76 (26 February 2013)

sybil said:



			I would be most intrigued as to where you have found this information, as all the research I have done and carried out during my studies relates age to rate of tooth eruption which is why you get the differing times for different ages. 

An EDT, actually  

As for costs of EDTs I suppose it depends who you are talking about here- if you are talking about the EDTs (like myself) who are training to be qualified with BEVA/BAEDT/BVDA or already are, then it is probably appropriate that you appreciate why we charge probably £40+ for a routine rasp. As it stands (and I've not yet fully competed training) I am over £30k in debt- rather a lot of debt to be dealing with I think you will agree? And this is before we add on costs of memberships, exams, compulsory CPD, diesel, repairs, replacement blades, services to our equipment etc etc. If I were to add it all up I would frighten myself, least of all you. So if the EDTs you are referring to are BAEDT qualified EDTs then I would say that £40 for a routine rasp is exceptional value for money. 

Your depts are no business of mine nor any of your clients.

The use of a vet is your prerogative (and I'm not here to force you into any other choice) but just remember who you call when your horse needs its feet doing- and I doubt very much that you call the vet! It's a bit like us going to the GP to get our teeth done, they probably know the anatomy and more or less their way round (this doesn't apply to all vets as a lot more nowadays are taking the exam and engaging in the training) but I would rather get a filling from my dentist than my GP!
		
Click to expand...

I will continue to use my vet, thanks, I'd trust his many years of experience as an quine vet (and yes, he has treated one of my horses alongside my farrier only recently) over any young Hartpury student any day, and at £25 per horse (I have three) he's a bargain!


----------



## sybil (26 February 2013)

Ahh the old "someone told me" justification for "stuff" you know- I can direct you to the research I am using if that helps make my point clearer? 

Well like I said- I'm not here to force you into anything you are refusing to do based solely on cost. I do what's best for my horses and use the most qualified professionals for the job (which, in the case of teeth, your standard equine vets with no specific dental training aren't unfortunately- regardless of experience). My debt may well be none of your concern, but it is the justification for why we charge what we charge- whether you are interested or not! If I don't charge what I charge then I would be out of pocket and, I'm sure you will agree, that is no way to run any business- big or small! Vets are able to charge less because of the profit they generate from other lines of business which they have as a practice. Unfortunately an EDT cannot just absorb these costs in other parts of their business as their business IS being an EDT.

I might be a "young Hartpury student" but previous graduates, my classmates and I have far more training and education (which we still feel isn't enough, hence why we undertake further training and take further exams) than the average equine vet. Like I said, some vets are now taking the exam and undertaking the training (and kudos to you if you use one of these vets) but the majority aren't. It worries me that someone who- ask your vet if you think this isn't true- has done a 3 hour lecture on the horse's head and teeth will always be more qualified to carry out dentistry than me (regardless of further training and exams) purely because they are a vet. We need vets in equine dentistry- no one will disagree with that- but we need those who have taken the exam (or are willing to undertake the training for it) and appreciate how much work we put in to doing the best job we can for every horse we come across- not just doing the quickest, cheapest job. Cheap doesnt always represent best value and expensive doesnt always mean poor value- it's all relevant to the quality of the service you get and the knowledge and qualifications behind the person doing it. Unfortunately though many owners go for cheap vets who trump us simply by being a vet- regardless of training (or lack thereof).


----------



## chestnut cob (26 February 2013)

For my last horse (who was 18 when retired), he was done every 12 months by my vet at the same time as his jabs.  New horse is young and has some tooth problems we are trying to resolve so he's needing to be done every 6 months ATM.


----------



## JenHunt (27 February 2013)

6-9 months. Ron seems to rarely need anything doing fortunately, but the dentist is coming out to see Tom every 6-9months anyway as Tom has an interesting mouth! so the dentist checks Ron at the same time.


----------

